# Mane n' Tail Shampoo



## UrbanBeagles

Has anyone ever used this shampoo for their dogs? 

I've actually been using Mane n' Tail on my own hair for about 10 yrs ... I have very fine hair that doesn't grow and find my hair texture and growth to be vastly improved when I use this. It's outperformed the most $ high end shampoos. But I've never used it on the dogs before. Normally, I use either Miracle Coat before shows or TropiClean for maintenance. They both give nice coats but I find that the results wear off VERY rapidly. So when I ran out of dog shampoo a few weeks ago I decided using my bottle of this on them would be fine just as a temporary fix .........

A month later and I've now been washing all the dogs with this like a madwoman! I am SOOOOO amazed!!! The first dog I bathed had some dull coat issues from the change of weather, and all the supplements I was using didn't do squat. He has not had a flake of dandruff, in fact his coat seems twice as thick and so glossy it looks like he was just bathed yesterday  This seems to be holding true with the other dogs as well. Had a few very dirty Beagles, lol, and I was impressed with how well their coats turned out after one use w/ the Mane n' Tail. I actually think I'm going to be using this along with the conditioner for shows!

Just thought I'd pass this along becuase I am REALLY impressed, never been so happy with a dog shampoo before, lol.


----------



## Willowy

I used it myself when I was a teen....my best friend was really into horses, so of course we had to use horse shampoo  . I haven't tried it on the dog, though. They sell it in the dog section at Wal-Mart, though, so I guess I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## txcollies

I use it a lot of mine. Haven't noticed any ill effects. I like it.


----------



## spottydog

I used to use Mane n Tail for my own hair too. This is SO useful, will definitely try it on my dog thanks!


----------



## JackandJordi

You can also try putting a little coconut oil on your dog's coats- makes them oh so soft and shiny, and smells great!!

I like mane and tail too- but I prefer baby shampoo/coconut oil for my dogs and horse.


----------



## Meghan&Pedro

I like the mane & tail for my horses, didn't like it for me, but did like it for the dogs.

But remember, it's still not meant to be used more than once every three months or so because it still does dry the coat. It makes the coat FEEL softer and healthier, but it's about the same as the majority of dog shampoo's in the sense that it still does dry.

Meghan


----------



## kenRC51

Mane & Tale is what that one guy from Blades of Glory uses on his hair (I think Will ferral). I just regular dog shampoo from the pet stores.

I hate hearing that most people do not bath their dog often and their dogs stay clean. Both my dog get so dirty everyweek that it bother me to leave them so dirty. I would pet them and it leaves my hands dirty (as in dirty, I do not mean black or dirt on my hand. It just feel dirty like some dust or something. I think you guys know what I mean. I do not live in a farm or anything close to a farm. I live in a house in Los Angeles and both my dogs are 70% outside and comes in and out of the house throughout the say. My back year is mainly grass and concreat no dirt around. How come my dogs get dirty so quick? I would love it if I ddint have to bath my dogs everyweek.


----------



## poodleholic

I've used it, but prefer EQyss products, for the dogs AND myself!


----------



## txcollies

I bathe mine 1 to 2 times a month. I usually use Main & Tail or sometimes diluted Dawn. I've never had a problem. Mine get dirty fast since they live on a farm.


----------



## pmbourque

UrbanBeagles said:


> Has anyone ever used this shampoo for their dogs?
> 
> I've actually been using Mane n' Tail on my own hair for about 10 yrs ... I have very fine hair that doesn't grow and find my hair texture and growth to be vastly improved when I use this. It's outperformed the most $ high end shampoos. But I've never used it on the dogs before. Normally, I use either Miracle Coat before shows or TropiClean for maintenance. They both give nice coats but I find that the results wear off VERY rapidly. So when I ran out of dog shampoo a few weeks ago I decided using my bottle of this on them would be fine just as a temporary fix .........
> 
> A month later and I've now been washing all the dogs with this like a madwoman! I am SOOOOO amazed!!! The first dog I bathed had some dull coat issues from the change of weather, and all the supplements I was using didn't do squat. He has not had a flake of dandruff, in fact his coat seems twice as thick and so glossy it looks like he was just bathed yesterday  This seems to be holding true with the other dogs as well. Had a few very dirty Beagles, lol, and I was impressed with how well their coats turned out after one use w/ the Mane n' Tail. I actually think I'm going to be using this along with the conditioner for shows!
> 
> Just thought I'd pass this along becuase I am REALLY impressed, never been so happy with a dog shampoo before, lol.


How well does it work for smells?


----------



## RonE

12-year-old thread. Please start a new one.


----------

